# Yellow Rat Snake



## ColleenHorwood (Mar 22, 2021)

So my yellow rat Snake I think is about 4 years old now he is in a 40 gallon hot side usually 85C cool side 78to80 he is about to be moved to a 4by2by2 PVC. He is 4 feet long. My question is this. He is sooo active. I feed him rats that are the circumference of his body but he can eat them in less than a minute and within a day he's active again looking for more. I have 2 corn snakes way bigger than him that take double the time to eat and do not go hunting so often. He is active all day and night. And he defecates a lot more too. He has always been this way I have had him for 2 years I do not think he has diarrhea I do not think he is sick. Also je is not shedding nearly as frequently as the others. He can go 3 months without a shed whereas all my other snakes shed every 6 to 8 weeks. So, should I feed him much bigger prey? Like could I feed him a big weaned rat as opposed to a small weaned rat or a large pup rat? Or feed him a small weaned rat ever 2 days? He clearly needs more food! Any thoughts?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes feeder larger food, sure he could take larger rat weaners or offer multiple prey items.


----------



## ColleenHorwood (Mar 22, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes feeder larger food, sure he could take larger rat weaners or offer multiple prey items.


Great thanks!


----------



## ColleenHorwood (Mar 22, 2021)

So I just fed him a larger rat. I didn't weigh it but maybe 5 to 8g larger than what I've been feeding. And I also just fed him 3 days ago. And I just went up there and he's prowling again. So would you suggest feeding 2 rats that size? Or say 2 smaller rats? Like I'm baffled. He's got a big bulge in his belly he should be sleeping!


----------

